# Here's my new river rig



## Shoe (Dec 21, 2007)

Not a Gheenoe (sorry   )

There's not a need for livewells up in our neck-of-the-woods, therefore I was able to eliminate the baitwell on the dance floor. I still need to add some flushmounts on the rear deck and possibly a transom mount electric. 

After 2 weeks of drilling calculated holes I'm pleased to say she's 90% done. 





































Now to find an appropriate name


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking Good! You got some fairly original ideas going on there. Gotta ask whats up with the winch on the bow? 

Oh yeah whats with that white stuff on the ground?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Looking Good! You got some fairly original ideas going on there. Gotta ask whats up with the winch on the bow?
> 
> Oh yeah whats with that white stuff on the ground?


That white stuff is Gods way of keeping our property values up. In the winter northern folks use their boats for sleds and the winch gets them back up the hills.

Good lokking bote!


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice ride! Whos the manuacturer? How does she perform?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

VERY NICE!! Tell me more!

River Hawk?

How does it run? What's it rigged with on the back??!?


----------



## Shoe (Dec 21, 2007)

> Looking Good! You got some fairly original ideas going on there. Gotta ask whats up with the winch on the bow?
> 
> Oh yeah whats with that white stuff on the ground?


The white stuff is something that needs to be avoided at ALL cost.     I'm normally down your way every other weekend, but this project has nibbled at my disposable income and time and I'm going nuts in this deep freeze.  As for the winch, it's for dragging chain
It's a Riverhawk B60 DLX that Bob was willing to modify for me. We primarily flyfish and the open floor plan should be ideal with nothing to grab the line. That's a 9.9 mill with electric start


----------



## gngraham (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice boat. I have a B60 also. I am in the process of decking the front and rear, removing the center console/storage, and putting in a false floor. I am going with a higher deck on the front, but other than that it should look very similar to yours. 

How well does the winch and chain work and what river are you fishing? The few times that I river fished last year, I fought the current with my trolling motor all day. I need to come up with a better plan...


----------



## Shoe (Dec 21, 2007)

Chains work depending on current. The problem with the "shallow" boats is the limited length of the chains. They really can't be any longer than 14" folded in half or it will hang in the davit and slap the bow. In slower water 4 strands (8 ends) is enough. For faster water I prefer something we call jugs. They're basically 7" strands of chain with lead ends. Take some of those large Red Bull cans, fill them with lead and dip one end of the chain in the molten lead. Once cooled peel the can off and you have a jug. Normally 4 jugs will weigh around 25 pounds. I have one jug that has 2 lead ends and 2 singles. That allows me to dail it in by adding as needed. That should hold you unless you're on fine gravel. On gravel a pyramid style anchor works best.

What's nice about running plain chains is that you can "tickle" the bottom and drift at a slower rate than the current. If you want to go slower, let out more line. Perfect for stripping streamers and casting plugs

I normally fish Tailwaters locally (Muskegon, Manistee, ect and sometimes the White (Bull Shoals) and the Cumberland (Wolf Creek)


----------

